# Infections in a toddler



## Shay H FamilyVlogs

Its been a long 7 days .. My soon to be 2 year old was admitted to hospital last friday and we've been there since today... I was so scared because dr started hinting to him having possibly a serious immune system issue after a few labs came back... But thank GOD and the end its not that.. He does have to have a surgery soon to fix an issue that caused the rest of his issues ( fevers for the last month, vomiting, swollen kidney, infections) but according to the dr afterwards he should be fine..... Has anyone gone through something similar when it comes to uti or kidney issues or anything in that area with a toddler ?


Shay H FamilyVlogs On Youtube


----------

